

Anxious Greeks Buy Macs and PlayStations While They Still Can - leeroyding
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-07/anxious-greeks-buy-macs-and-playstations-while-they-still-can

======
leeroyding
Buying a computer to "keep its value" never make so much sense to me...

